# Replacment lights for Eclipse 3 37 gallon tank help needed!!



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I need to buy replacement lights for my 37 gallon Eclipse 3 tank. Has anyone had to do this? I just had the original eclipse bulbs burn out, which is fine because I need to upgrade the wattage. But now I am having trouble finding wattage above 2x18 watts.

Has anyone replaced lights in an Eclipse 3?


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I just heard from Drs. Foster & Smith customer service department that I can't up the wattage because "Using a higher wattage bulb is not recommended for this hood as the ballast is configured for an 18watt T-8 style bulb."

Hmmm. Well has anyone done so and if not, can I still grow plants with 2x18 watt bulbs (37 gallons...) sigh..... I just got this tank and set it up. Its actually already planted - just did so this weekend. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.hellolights.com/24tricfluorl.html

well i'm looking at one of these lights 6500k, 75 watts and a 20 watt (150 watts is a little much for a 37 gallon). We'll see if I have to replace the ballast or whatever when I hear from someone. Thanks.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

That link is for a T-12 bulb, it will not fit in an Eclipse hood, it has a larger diameter. You cannot get 75 watts by simply changing a bulb, the ballast is what drives the wattage. That is why Drs. Foster & Smith customer service department told you what they did. You need to be careful with the Eclipse hood, too much lighting = too much heat = melted hood......DC

Read this for some good info:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

diablocanine said:


> That link is for a T-12 bulb, it will not fit in an Eclipse hood, it has a larger diameter. You cannot get 75 watts by simply changing a bulb, the ballast is what drives the wattage. That is why Drs. Foster & Smith customer service department told you what they did. You need to be careful with the Eclipse hood, too much lighting = too much heat = melted hood......DC
> 
> Read this for some good info:
> 
> http://www.rexgrigg.com/


I knew the Eclipse sounded too good to be true. Looks like I'll have to scrap the hood. Lovely. :mad2:

so very very angry.....


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay (BOT) -- here is an update. Having decided to scrap the Eclipse 3 hood I need to purchase a hood for my 37 gallon discus tank. It is 30 inches in width -

In looking for complete hoods at 30 inches I seem to get the choice between 1 65 watt or 2 65 watt hoods. Neither is great, as the first is too low wattage, and the second WAAAAY too high. I've heard actinic lights are not helpful, but will it hurt or be better in any way from nothing?? Here is what I am looking at:

http://www.hellolights.com/co30luaq.html

It is 1x65 10,000 k daylight, 1x65 actinic and lunar lights (I want lunar lights becasue this tank is in the bedroom - will look pretty cool at night). anyone have any thoughts on the actinic bulb besides saying it won't help -- the issue is whether it would hurt - I can always take it out and replace it with another bulb....


----------

